# assigning IRQ to VGA(Enable)



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,
I want to know how to assign IRQ to VGA(Enable)?. Where i can find it? Is that located in BIOS? if yes then where because i have searched everywhere in BIOS but din't find it 
I have contacted manufacturer of my graphic card he suggested me to do so to get rid of graphics problem like screen black out. So please help.

MY PC config:-
i5-2500k processor(intel)..DH67Cl motherboard(intel)...4gb ddr3 ram (gskill)...gt240 ddr5 1024mb graphic card(palit)...600watts power supply(corsair).

Thanks in advance :smile:
-Regards


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you actually have an IRQ conflict in the first place? I'd be surprised if you did.

You would change the IRQ in Device Manager. However I think you can't do that if there is no conflict. I seriously doubt your issue has anything to do with an IRQ.

But to answer your question, if you were to change an IRQ you'd click Start -> Search, type "Device Manager" minus the quotes in the box, expand your video adapter in Device Manager, right click it, select Properties, select the Resources tab, scroll down the box till you see where it says IRQ and highlight it. From here, I think if there is no conflict, you can't do anything. If there is a conflict you would select Change Setting and select an IRQ not in use.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello epshatto,
first of all thanks for the reply. It is same as you said i can't do anything. When i found IRQ by following all the above steps, there it says No Conflicts that means i can't change anything over there?
Also, this suggestion was given by manufacturer of my graphic card, personally i don't have any knowledge about this conflicts.
So as per you there is nothinhg to be done? or IRQ has nothing to do with my issue?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I suspect IRQ has nothing to do with your issue. IRQ is managed in modern technology by a power-management system that is fully automatic. Should a conflict arise, it should be able to change IRQs on it's own without user intervention.

Since you have no IRQ conflicts to begin with, perhaps we should hear what the specific problem you're having is, so we can better help you. What exactly is going wrong?


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

The exact problem i am facing is that my screen gets blank out sometimes and my mouse(Logitech G400 gaming mouse) gets freeze or sometimes even stuck at one place which makes my keyboard to stuck as well..so the only option i am left with is to restart my PC to bring them to working state. When i update my mouse drivers it causes more problems apart from this my all drivers are upto date..i have already posted 3 threads about this issue but no one was able to come up with proper solution. I am facing this since 1 month. But day before yesterday i installed Advanced SystemCare 5 in my PC, it fixed registry, junk files etc. Also i Disabled Aero in my Windows 7 by doing these two procedure i was able to minimize the issue of freezing/mouse stucking but problem still persist in my system. I had contacted Logitech but No reply from them. So i contacted my GPU manufacturer considering that graphics is causing this problem so he guided me but no avail. I hope you have proper guidance for this issue.
THANKS in advanced.
-Regards


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Try booting into safe mode and see if the problem ever re-occurs. 

Another option might be to re-install the most-up-to-date drivers for your graphics card. That would be the current driver you have for it, since you say all drivers other than your mouse driver are up to date.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

Ya problem is there when i boot into safe mode and regarding the re-install of latest driver of GPU, i have done that couple of times but no avail.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

Update: when i boot into safe mode, the problem din't occurred so what should i do now?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

So does the problem continue to happen in safe mode or not? You said both.

If it does happen in safe mode then it's a hardware problem. If not it's probably due to a bad driver or service running, so you'd have to isolate which of those things it might be. To isolate the driver, you would enable boot logging and boot into Windows normally, then review the log for driver load errors. If it were a service it would be a process of elimination, by disabling some but not all services and rebooting until you could isolate which service causes the problem when it's enabled.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

O.K i'll go with boot logging but how to do that? where to review the log for driver load errors? 
and which services i have to Disable? Please guide me step wise.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

You can enable boot logging two ways. One is to restart your computer and keep pressing F8 until you get a menu, then select the option to "Enable Boot Logging". The other is in Windows - click Start -> in the search bar type msconfig -> select the Boot.ini tab and check the box labelled /BOOTLOG under "Startup Options" -> click Apply. Next time your computer boots up it will create a file called ntbootlog.txt, I think it's in the C:\ directory. Looking through it, it will tell you errors in loading drivers.

To disable services you also use msconfig, so open it the same way as above. Select the Services tab and check the box that says "Hide all Microsoft services" (because you don't want to disable those). From there it's a logical guessing game. You'll be doing binary testing:

1. Select half of the remaining displayed services. Disable them.

2. Reboot.

Now you have to see if the error occurs with half these disabled:

If the error *does *continue to occur with those services disabled, then those services are not the problem.
a. If the problem does *not* occur with those services disabled, then the problem is one of those services.
b. If that's the case, then do the same thing with those services - disable half of that group, reboot, and check again. Same rules apply. You're trying to isolate (ideally) one specific service in this list. If the problem occurs with one of the two groups, then the service is in that group. You will be narrowing down each group by half each time you reboot with the problem.

I'm not excellent at explaining binary testing but the concept is really quite simple and the idea is to isolate the problem service quickly. Doing it this way often only requires a few reboots and you can identify the problem after not very many steps if indeed it is a service-related issue.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi esphastto,
I have used 2 method for boot logging but i din't find the file ntbootlog.txt anywhere
when i enter that file name in search bar it says no match found.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Check for ntbtlog.tx, bootlog.txt, or ntbootlog.txt under the Windows folder.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

OK thanks i found it. Now what should i look for in that file? There are so many things mentioned over there and don't know what they are and what to do with them.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

I have attached that file please analyse it for me and tell me the errors and solution for it. Sorry for causing you so much trouble and thanks for helping.
:flowers:


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

No problem, doing what I can. Now, with boot logging still enabled, reboot but in safe mode this time.

The ntbtlog.txt file does show a few drivers not loaded from your last boot, but that may be just because they were not necessary.

Post the ntbtlog.txt file again and I'll see if there's anything funny going on.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

In safe boot there are further 4 options given which one should i select?
Refer image.

Also Boot Log should be kept check this time as well? (Image 2nd column)


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I would go with Minimal as it's set now, and yest boot logging should be enabled.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

OK done with it below is the attachment.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think there's anything wrong with any of your drivers. You have some drivers that didn't load in safe mode that do in normal, but they pertained to networking and so forth which is normal.

You can check the services. Another idea is have you run a malware scan? To see if any infections come up?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I agree with the comments regarding IRQ selection. Unless your card is low end and does not require an IRQ then the default is enabled, rare to see one today. Also did the tech tell you you need to do this in the BIOS? Most modern systems have Plug n Play and these things are automatically taken care of.

Besides the IRQ has no bearing here the tech should have referred you to PCI/VGA palette snoop which corrects colour reproduction and display inversion that leads to a black screen. Although you do not see these settings on main stream BIOS, nowdays.

To be honest you might have a failed or failing card, you can check your BIOS for these settings, could you open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-


```
systeminfo >0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter) post the notepad outcome here will tell us about your system and also the BIOS.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

@epshatto:- ya i have run a malware scan and my PC is malware free. Ihave used Advanced System Care 5 it fixes registry, malware, junked files, privacy sweep etc. Now i'll go with the services.

@jenae:- ya he did told me that those IRO can be assigned via BIOS so i started this thread and when i got the reply from epshatto i immediately forwarded that reply to him on that he said you don't have to worry about IRQ now. 
I have attached the notepad which you demanded. 

-Regards


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, back up your data and format your HDD then do a fresh install your system is a mess DO NOT ever again use any third party registry utils ( so called advanced system care.. ) you simple do not need them, they can and do hose your system and now you are suffering for using it. Where did you get your copy of windows from?


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

Formatting HDD? you mean all the drives or only C:\ drive?
Also that advanced system care was install 4-5 days back but i am facing the problem since one and a half month moreover by using that software i was able to minimize my problem to some extent. During its first scan it removed somewhat 10 malwares, 9500 privacy sweep, 300registry fix and 50mb junked files which was unknown to me. I have MSE antivirus install in my system but it was unable to remove any malware unlike advance system care inspite of upto date virus definition.

I got copy of windows from one of my friend and he downloaded from Internet so obviously it is not Genuine copy.
One more thing previously i had XP SP 3 2011 in my system that too cause same problem so i switched to Windows 7 64 bit professional clean install and problem still persist.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm actually thinking more along the lines of the bad card.

I was hoping it would be a driver issue (corrupted driver, outdated driver), conflict with services, or malware. But we ruled drivers and malware out and I'm not at all confident there's a service issue. 

jenae is right about registry sweepers and that sort of thing, you don't really want to be messing with the registry unless you have a specific issue that needs addressed and know how to do it correctly.

If the problem persists through OS installations I'm thinking your card is going bad and should probably be replaced.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we cannot assist people who use illegal copies of the OS. This thread is now closed.


----------

